# Post your Time pics (Time roll call)!!



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got this bike and really love it. Looking forward to seeing bikes from other Time owners. Let's see those beauties!

*Frame* 2008 Time VXRS Ulteam World Star
*Fork* Time World Star Ulteam Safe +
*Brake* Campagnolo Record-D Skeleton
*BrakeShift* Campagnolo Record QS Ergopower
*Crank* Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque
*BottomBracket* Campagnolo Ultra-Torque
*FrontDerailleur* Campagnolo Record QS
*Cassette* Campagnolo Record
*RearDerailleur* Campagnolo Record
*Chain* Campagnolo Record Ultra
*Headset*Time Ulteam Quickset
*Stem* Time Monolink Titan
*Handlebar *FSA K-Force
*HandlebarTape* Deda Elementi Soft Touch
*Cable* Campagnolo Stainless
*Seatpost* Time Ulteam Integrated
*Saddle* SLR XP MOST Carbon
*Tire* Continental Competition
*Wheelset* Fulcrum Racing Speed
*Skewer* Fulcrum QR
*Pedals* Time RXS Ulteam Ti


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Time Edge Translink*

Bought in '06. About 6700 miles. Yes, it's kind of dirty, but it seems to always wanna get that way. Gonna wake up early Xmas morn for a ride.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Dayum. T-Fen busting out the sick ride.

I'm still working on building my Ulteam up. No big rush here. Just shoveled half a foot of snow off my driveway this morning. More coming tomorrow.

Hoping to head down to southern Utah this weekend to get some miles in.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

great rides all.

question: how much spacers do you have there? it looks like 35-40mm, no? does your carbon steerer allow for that much spacer? I have an alloy steerer tube on my Time Edge First 2007 and I have 35mm of spacers and was a bit concerned that I am over the limit. Do I have a reason to worry?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is my 2007 VXR Proteam.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Very nice bike T-Fen. Good work. :thumbsup: 

I'm slowly rebuilding my Edge with a new Chorus groupo at the moment...I say slowly because I am content to ride my steel SS over the winter and so I'm in no hurry.

I'll post a pic or two in a few weeks.

Mapei - have you considered flipping up that stem? You seem to be running a fair few spacers on what is (I believe) a carbon steerer. By flipping you may save a 10mm or so??


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Rydster*

No. The Time Distributor in Santa Barbara set the bike up this way and it works great. He told me not to worry abou the stem height, and indeed, I have never felt a single micron of flex.

The reason why the amount of stem looks odd is because it seems you don't see many older folk riding Time bicycles. Folks like me are supposed to be attracted to lugged steel behemoths like Rivendell Rambouillets. I went down that road for a while. The Rambouillet made me feel like a veritable geriatric. The Time makes me feel young again. It makes me feel as if I'm in my forties!


----------



## wcc1984 (Dec 26, 2007)

My Ride- 

Time VXR frame 
Fork 
Headset 
Stem 
Seat Post 

Time carbon bottle cages 

Time ULTEAM saddle with carbon rails 

Full Dura Ace Groupo 

Time RXS carbon/Ti pedals 

Deda Electra carbon bars 

Zipp 404 Tubular wheels 

Zipp Ti quick releases 

Conti sprinter tubular tires 

Deda bar tape 

Zipp carbon bar plugs 

Cat Eye cordless computer 

Weight- 15.2 pounds as you see it


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

T-Fen,

How much does that sweet thing weigh?


----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

A tad under 15#...very light bike. Man, I do love these Time bikes.

How about your VXR Proteam?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

A tad over 15lbs with Fulcrum Racing Zero Clinchers. And yes, I do like the bike a lot.
I thought about getting the Ulteam but I travel with the bike and it would not fit in my bike case.
I'm thinking about getting a set of Lew Wheelset (around 900 grams).
That should drop the weight below 14lbs.
Now, I just need the legs to go with the bike....


----------



## wcc1984 (Dec 26, 2007)

The following are not my builds,just pics of Time bikes I have pulled off the web. My training partner just built a brand new World Star with Record,custom Zipp 404's with DT Swiss hubs,etc. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## wcc1984 (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Arthur Ogus (Dec 9, 2006)

*Time VXS Translink*

I've posted this before, but I'll accede to the request for another picture. This is the '07 model, which I got in December of '06. About 3600 miles. I'm probably older than Mapei; our stack heights seem about the same. Wonderful bike. Now my beautiful Lemond Ti bike is my rain bike.


----------



## T V (Apr 25, 2007)

*2007 Edge Translink*

This is my first road bike in about 24 years. My last was a KHS Turbo in the mid '80s (!); it couldn't handle my penchant for tricks and off-roading. After riding a string of excellent mountain bikes I didn't think I would ever want a road bike again. But these 'new' carbon fiber bikes are different (or at least some of them are), they have an intoxicating ride - light, responsive, smooth. Entering a local triathlon gave me an excuse to buy one. 
Of all the popular offerings I tried, the Times and Cervelos had distinct personalities. The Time fit me better and had a more playful, frisky (sorry) feel. Plus it looks very refined. Surprisingly (to me) it has helped my mountain biking (I'm faster and more flexible especially climbing). Hopefully it will last for a few decades. BTW, if you like Times and are near Santa Barbara, be sure to visit the Time outlet store (not a plug).


----------



## grimontime1 (Sep 8, 2006)

*My TIME stable*

Here are a few pics of my TIME's. A few things have changed since I took the pics. Added ceramic bearings through out along with derailleur pulleys. Changed the TIME ASX cranks to Record UT on the ULTEAM and PROTEAM, and just installed the FSA Neo Pro TT crank on the RXR. Full specs and updated pics soon.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW, Impressive collection!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimontime1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks. Now all TIME needs to do is make a MTB module.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Hey grimontime, NICE collection!!!*

hey do you have a preference between the Proteam and the Ulteam? I really like the white paint scheme of the Proteam and the WC paint scheme Ulteam. One slight problem is that I am in between sizes with Time. I need a 55 cm Virtual TT and as you know the small is at 54 and the medium at 56. But if I can get one or the other to fit, I would still have a hard time deciding between the two. I am leaning toward the Proteam because I am not a big fan of the ISP. So can you really tell the difference between the two?? thanks.


----------



## grimontime1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes I do. I train on the Proteam. I like the ride and the white paint scheme stands out in a sea of carbon finish. But for events and hard rides the Ulteam is the way to go. Slightly lighter and just seems to have a better power output. Yes I can tell the difference. Riding the Ulteam then the ProTeam not much. But going from ProTeam to Ulteam it just feels different. Other friends have tested my theroy and agree. Both are small with 130 stems. I rode Orbeas before TIME and what I did was did an CAD drawing to scale and overlayed both my Orbeas and TIMES to see what stem size, ect I needed. This year I have been spending more time on the Ulteam and am leaning twards getting a WorldStar.


----------



## mandasol (Sep 10, 2007)

*2007 Time Edge Racer Med*

*Frame *2007 Time Edge Racer Medium
*Fork *Time Fluid Ride Safe +
*Brake* SRAM Force
*BrakeShift* SRAM Force Carbon
*Crank* SRAM Force Carbon 175.2 53/39
*BottomBracket* SRAM GXP
*FrontDerailleur* SRAM Force
*Cassette* SRAM 11-26
*RearDerailleur* SRAM Force Carbon
*Chain* SRAM Force
*Headset* Time Quickset
*Stem* Thomson X2 Road 17 Degree 110 mm
*Handlebar* Syntace Racelight Carbon
*HandlebarTape* Stella Azzura
*Cable* SRAM 
*Seatpost* Time Carbon
*Saddle* Selle Italia SLC Carbon
*Tire * Michelin Prorace II Light Gray
*Wheelset* Custom:
*Hubs* White Industries H1
*Spokes* Sapim CX-rays
*Rims* Velocity Aerohead O.C.
*Rim tape* Veloplugs
*Skewer* Titanium
*Pedals* Look Keo Carbon Cromoly
*Computer* Blackburn Delphi 6.0 with H.R. and Altitude

As shown with bottle cage, computer, and pedals is just at 16 lbs.


----------



## wcc1984 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey everybody,
I have a brand new Time World Star module that I need to sell (size med./55cm with a 110 stem). Comes with frame with translink post,fork,stem,headset,bottlecage. This module is $4,999 new from a dealer. I am looking for the best offer over $3,600+shipping. The translink and fork is un-cut. This frames has not been built.

Contact me at (561)-541-2424 for more info.


----------



## kangaroo (Dec 19, 2007)

grimontime1 said:


> Here are a few pics of my TIME's. A few things have changed since I took the pics. Added ceramic bearings through out along with derailleur pulleys. Changed the TIME ASX cranks to Record UT on the ULTEAM and PROTEAM, and just installed the FSA Neo Pro TT crank on the RXR. Full specs and updated pics soon.



OK- It's official : I hate your guts. Your three Time's beat my lone VXS Translink. Although not a bad ride to have if your'e so ' unfortunate ' to only have one Time...


----------



## shah (Jul 1, 2005)

*My TIME vxrs ulteam.*

Just finished this project.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

shah
wow is that sweet. It's begging for a KMC gold chain. how does it ride compared to look 585/595?


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

*my 06 VXR*

Just upgrading and pimped a bit

Red Group
DT Swiss Mon Chasseral Wheels
06 VXR


----------



## oneminuteman74 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Time World Star - paper thin*

A picture is worth a thousand words. I don't believe the larger Time frames hold up for larger riders. I broke the Time 2008 World Star integrated seat post while sprinting and only putting out 600 watts. I have sprinted successfully at 1300 watts on this bike with no harm but this was on pavement with a 'bump' not a pot hole but more of a wave. After doing a standing sprint going down hill at 40MPH then sitting down while pedaling I hit a bump and crack, seat post broken. Thease conditions are like meny in a road race. The wheels are fine, not even a little out of true but the carbon did NOT hold up. This is the second Time Frame I have had a problem with. The frst one, the VXR Pro Team, the carbon failed under the rear brake (on the rear drop out). Time agreed to fix but not replace. Why would it not happen again? So I went to the World Star. In each case, in less than 6 months the carbon failed. I include pictures of both. Befor the carbon failed, I would have said it was the best, lightest and fastest bike I have ever ridden, but what does that matter if they only last 6 months?


----------



## grimontime (Sep 29, 2005)

*WorldStar*

Can you post a picture of the thanslink post? The one that goes into the frame.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

grimontime said:


> Can you post a picture of the thanslink post? The one that goes into the frame.


Grinmontime,

Do you know how long the translink post is?

Thanks,


----------



## grimontime (Sep 29, 2005)

*WorldStar*

The internal translink seatpost is 350mm. That is if it is a small frame. Larger frames come with a longer internal seat post. From the pictures it looks like the internal post was cut short. The post must insert past the top tube/seat stays intersection. 

One nice thing about the TIME translink is that you can put a (TIME seat clamp) on the translink and use a standard 27.2 seatpost. So all isn't lost.

As for the VXR proteam it looks like a 25c tire was used. I have seen this happen on other manufacture bikes.


----------



## TIMESPORTUSA (Aug 22, 2008)

*re: Time World Star - paper thin*



oneminuteman74 said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words...


Indeed, however sometimes you need the thousand words to complete the picture.

oneminuteman74 is not providing all the details in regards to this situation.

The TRANSLINK seat tube on his VXRS ULTEAM World Star frame failed because the seat post insert was modified by cutting 195mm off the bottom of the insert in violation of the instructions included with the frame and printed on the insert. The TRANSLINK seat tube was then not supported sufficiently by the insert and failed. It's amazing that the frame lasted as long as it did, however it is not a warranty or defect in manufacturing. The modification of a frame or part against the recommendation of the manufacturer can lead to this sort of thing happening.

In the case of his previous frame, without providing further details, this was in no way shape or form due a defect in manufacturing. However, against our better judgment we decided to take the frame back and credit the dealer so oneminuteman74 could then upgrade to the World Star frame. What is the saying, "No good deed goes unpunished"? The result of our goodwill is that oneminuteman74 bad mouths our product regardless.

Oh well, at least you have the details in order to draw your own conclusions.

Sincerely,

TIME SPORT USA

877.727.7661 toll-free phone (USA)


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Chris,
It was very interesting to hear the other side of the story. I figured that there was more to the story than what was disclosed at first. Funny how parts of the story gets left out at times. 

How are you all adjusting to the midwest?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you Time Sport for the rebuttal. I'm now confident my Translink Time isn't going to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

*How did the damage on the VXR Proteam happen?*



TIMESPORTUSA said:


> Indeed, however sometimes you need the thousand words to complete the picture.
> 
> oneminuteman74 is not providing all the details in regards to this situation.
> 
> ...


You mentioned the damage to the seat stay wasn't a defect? How did this damage happen? Just wondering. I'm about to buy a Proteam but now I'm wondering what's going on? It looks like the tire caused the damage but how?

Thanks


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Looking at the picture, it appears that the user may have used too big of a tire causing it to rub against the carbon (right underneath the brake caliper bolt) but I could be wrong.
I have a VXR Proteam and it feels rock solid. 
I just have to work harder to keep the frame claen since the white finish shows every little dirt... And trying to keep the white saddle stay white is a losing battle...


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

look at all the scuffs on the rear brake? what is that from. i do not think that was a time defect in anyway, but they gave you a discount on a new frame?!?! Seems nice to me.

I have a VRX and a mate has a VRXS. We both agree they are the best bikes we've ridden.

I need to add pics of mine.


----------



## Manolis (Feb 16, 2009)

Frame: Time Edge Racer,size:XXS,year: 2007
Fork: Time Avant Stiff+
Brakes: Shimano Ultegra
Flight Deck: Shimano 105
Crank: Shimano Ultegra 170mm (53/39)
BottomBracket: Shimano Ultegra
Front/Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra 
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 9s
Chain: Shimano Dura-Ace
Headset: Time Quickset
Stem: Time HR Monolink
Handlebar: Easton EC90 Equipe 
Seatpost: Time Carbon
Saddle: Spesialized Toupe Team
Wheelset: Easton EA90 SLX
Pedals: Time Impact


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

It is nice to see manufacturer representation on the forum as one gets the whole picture.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Richieg said:


> You mentioned the damage to the seat stay wasn't a defect? How did this damage happen? Just wondering. I'm about to buy a Proteam but now I'm wondering what's going on? It looks like the tire caused the damage but how?
> 
> Thanks


hi Richieg.

allow me to answer you on this..

i have the VXR previously (which is basically an identical frameset as the PROTEAM)

basically, TIME framesets can accomodate tires up to a maximum width of 23mm. I've used 23mm width tires on the VXR and the ULTEAM and has no problems with the seat stay. all i can say is, NO PROBLEM. :thumbsup: 

cheers


----------



## Manolis (Feb 16, 2009)

Maverick said:


> ... TIME framesets can accomodate tires up to a maximum width of 23mm. I've used 23mm width tires on the VXR and the ULTEAM and has no problems with the seat stay. all i can say is, NO PROBLEM. :thumbsup:


I am using Continentals on my Edge Racer...
GP Attack on the front wheel *(width of 22mm)* - GP Force on the rear wheel *(24mm wide)* end everything is fine :thumbsup:


----------



## wiz465 (Feb 18, 2003)

I just picked up a 2006 Time VXS & am trying to install Sram Red group & am having a problem with the bottom bracket not being wide enough. Any ideas fron you wrench heads out there.
Thanks Rex


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

wiz465 said:


> I just picked up a 2006 Time VXS & am trying to install Sram Red group & am having a problem with the bottom bracket not being wide enough. Any ideas fron you wrench heads out there.
> Thanks Rex


Not sure what you mean by "not wide enough". Should measure 68mm across bb shell.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's a pict of mine taken about 2 years ago.

The bike is currently in the midst of a refit with '09 Campy SR 11spd., new Deda Newton deep Belgian drop bars, new 120mm Time Monolink stem (deep bars and '09 Ergo levels change the overall reach), and new Selle San Marco Regal saddle. I'll try to post new pix soon after I complete the refit.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

on the way...

edge racer
zipp crank
red drivetrain
3t controls
wheels TBD...whatcha got to offer?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

rocco said:


> Here's a pict of mine taken about 2 years ago.
> 
> The bike is currently in the midst of a refit with '09 Campy SR 11spd., new Deda Newton deep Belgian drop bars, new 120mm Time Monolink stem (deep bars and '09 Ergo levels change the overall reach), and new Selle San Marco Regal saddle. I'll try to post new pix soon after I complete the refit.


nice bike rocco,

still remembered when i posted a question at RBR more than 2yrs ago on which frame to get..

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78545

im still on the same TIME ULTEAM.
i've upgraded from D/A 7800, to Campy 10s, and now Campagnolo SR 11. 
will post a pic of the 'facelifted' TIME soon 

cheers and enjoy riding your TIME!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Time Edge Translink update*

I've made some changes to my Time since I posted pictures last. I put on a 2008 Campy Chorus 10 compact gruppo and new wheels -- Velocity rims, Sapim spokes and White Industry hubs. I also filched my wife's Campy Record pedals. The changes took the bike down from 17.7 pounds to 16.1. The only genuine weight-weenying are the USE Spin Stix quick releases.

Three years on, the bike has a little more than 9000 miles. Yeah, I gotta get out more. The decals are beginning to yellow and there are now some nicks here and there, but otherwise the bike is solid as a rock.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*my ol' faithful*

now with Campy 11, LW Std.

somehow, i still prefer the traditional round/oval tubes of the VXRS ULTEAM than the radical tubing as found on the new RXR ULTEAM.
guess i'm more of a boring person 

cheers


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Maverick said:


> nice bike rocco,
> 
> still remembered when i posted a question at RBR more than 2yrs ago on which frame to get..
> 
> ...



Thanks... they're great bikes. I definitely think we could get a few more years out ours.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78545 = Oy!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

dookie said:


> wheels TBD...whatcha got to offer?



Nice ride. 

What do you want from your wheels? Aero? Durability? Optimal braking in all weather? Long distance comfort?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good... you just need some clean bar tape.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

After.

'09 Campy SR 11spd
Deda Newton deep Belgian drop bars
Time Monolink stem 120mm
Selle San Marco Regal saddle

Shown with hand built wheels - Mavic Reflex CD rim 32h, DT 14-15g DB Spokes, DT 14g short brass nips, 3x back, 2x front, Campagnolo Record hubs and Conti. Sprinter tubulars (for dirty urban roads).


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Rocco. Were you commenting on my bike? (The thread threading in this thread is a bit ungethready.) If so, thanks. And I come by the filthy bar tape honestly... I never wash my gloves. Your bike, meanwhile, looks sharper than ever.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mapei said:


> Rocco. Were you commenting on my bike? (The thread threading in this thread is a bit ungethready.) If so, thanks. And I come by the filthy bar tape honestly... I never wash my gloves. Your bike, meanwhile, looks sharper than ever.



I've noticed some disjointed threads here lately... somebody mentioned that it might have something to do with a recent upgrade to the site.

Anyway... nothing works better than black tape to hide the filth... not very exciting but it's functional. 

Mine just looks *****-and-span because I took the pix immediately after finishing the overhaul. It was pretty dirty before I tore it down. I'm about to indulge myself this afternoon and take it out for a madden voyage of sorts... lets see how sharp the thing looks after a few days of use.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Rocco, 

That is absolutely beautiful! Well Done! So good with the Handbuilts!


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Roco,
beautiful bike!!!!!
may i ask how tall you are? what your saddle height is and what size Time that is?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

rocco...stem looks great. how's the fit w/new bars?



rocco said:


> What do you want from your wheels? Aero? Durability? Optimal braking in all weather? Long distance comfort?


yes. 

but seriously, i think there is plenty of comfort to be had in the frame and tires, so i'm not so concerned about the wheels providing it. aero isn't all that important either. nor will this bike see much inclement weather. leaving...light weight with sufficient durability/stiffness for a 'sprited' 2-3k miles/year (i have other bikes!) under my 175lbs on generally very smooth roads.

the moots wears handbuilt 30mm kinlin / dt240s / aerolite, which i absolutely love. thought about the same for this one but felt like a carbon exotic needed the same in wheels. naturally, i ended up with two sets!

first (likely for sale) is 27mm kinlin / white h2 / aerolite. 2nd (keeper?) is 38mm M5 carbon / 240s / aerolite.

pics once complete...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

dookie said:


> rocco...stem looks great. how's the fit w/new bars?



That stem does look great but to be honest I went back to my old 130mm Monolink after trying the new 120mm with the new bars and Ergo levers.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

rocco said:


> That stem does look great but to be honest I went back to my old 130mm Monolink after trying the new 120mm with the new bars and Ergo levers.


Rocco,

I just noticed that you have a descent amount of seatpost exposed.
Did you accidently cut too much seat tube?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

cpark said:


> Rocco,
> 
> I just noticed that you have a descent amount of seatpost exposed.
> Did you accidently cut too much seat tube?


I did cut it 2 cm shorter than the ideal for my current saddle style and saddle height but it's within the safe zone according to Time's specs. When I originally got the frame and cut the seat mast I was trying a new Selle San Marco Concor saddle which is a bit taller than the Flight and Regal saddles I've stuck with since. Plus I now ride with my saddle 1 cm higher than I did when I started out with this bike. Anyway, I found later to my pleasant surprise that it allows me to lower the saddle just enough to let my bike fit inside my Scicon air travel bag without a hassle.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

a_avery007 said:


> Roco,
> beautiful bike!!!!!
> may i ask how tall you are? what your saddle height is and what size Time that is?



Thank you. I'm 173.4 cm tall, my cycling inseam is 80 cm (long torso), saddle height is 71.5 cm, the frame is a small/53 and stem is 130 mm.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

My 2003 VX Special Pro
Prior to ASX crank failure:









w/ new Record cranks and some fresh white tape & hoods:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Neat bike. Purposeful and serious. How many miles on it?


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Mapei said:


> I've made some changes to my Time since I posted pictures last. I put on a 2008 Campy Chorus 10 compact gruppo and new wheels -- Velocity rims, Sapim spokes and White Industry hubs. I also filched my wife's Campy Record pedals. The changes took the bike down from 17.7 pounds to 16.1. The only genuine weight-weenying are the USE Spin Stix quick releases.
> 
> Three years on, the bike has a little more than 9000 miles. Yeah, I gotta get out more. The decals are beginning to yellow and there are now some nicks here and there, but otherwise the bike is solid as a rock.


Hey, where'd you get the St. Yorre water bottle?? I was just there a couple of months ago, on the way home from a spa-vacation in Vichy...it's not really the sort of glamorous place that one would expect to show up on things like bicycle water bottles (it's kind of the bottled-water industrial underbelly that brings in the cash to keep the rest of the area clean and pretty). Perhaps they were or are a pro sponsor?? In any case, it's a really cool thing to have sitting in a porte-bidon your Time.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

maiden voyage was today...


----------



## jwisan (Dec 7, 2008)

*Rxr Ulteam*

Rxr Ulteam


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

jwisan said:


> Rxr Ulteam


Wow, that's a nice build. I really like the Bbox module, did you go through a shop or order online?


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

*Is that a small?*

Is that a small?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*my first TIME*

this is my first Time bike, will go have a ride soon & will post more update pics


----------



## grimontime (Sep 29, 2005)

*My Times*

Here is the latest photos of my TIMES. All they need to make is a MTB Module!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

colnago_ed said:


> this is my first Time bike, will go have a ride soon & will post more update pics


Is that a white Time handlebar?
Awesome!!!
Where did you find it?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Ibashii said:


> Hey, where'd you get the St. Yorre water bottle?? I was just there a couple of months ago, on the way home from a spa-vacation in Vichy...it's not really the sort of glamorous place that one would expect to show up on things like bicycle water bottles (it's kind of the bottled-water industrial underbelly that brings in the cash to keep the rest of the area clean and pretty). Perhaps they were or are a pro sponsor?? In any case, it's a really cool thing to have sitting in a porte-bidon your Time.


The St. Yorre bottle was at my local bicycle emporium in the San Fernando Valley. Indeed, the Valley is the veritable crossroads of the world.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Mapei said:


> The St. Yorre bottle was at my local bicycle emporium in the San Fernando Valley. Indeed, the Valley is the veritable crossroads of the world.


Wow...I don't know whether to be impressed or horrified at this particular nugget of globalization.

I wouldn't know where to look for such a bottle here.


----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

jwisan said:


> Rxr Ulteam


Man...that is sweeeeet!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

cpark said:


> Is that a white Time handlebar?
> Awesome!!!
> Where did you find it?


yes, that's a white Time handlebar , from San Diego, CA : Pista Palace


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

sorry only one picture so far


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fine looking bicycle, Colnago Ed. It looks "lightweight."


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Mapei said:


> Fine looking bicycle, Colnago Ed. It looks "lightweight."


it is in deed , only 13.74lb with everything on it:yikes:


----------



## grimontime (Sep 29, 2005)

Just finished my Red RXR Ulteam


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

grimontime said:


> Just finished my Red RXR Ulteam


nice!

now it's time for you to head out and ride this beauty!

cheers

edit: don't forget to give us a review on this bike


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

*just finished my VXR Proteam*

On to my 4th Time (sad that I have to sell one to upgrade to the next). Anyway, full red group, DT Swiss mon chasseral wheelset, michelin pro race 3 for tires.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Time RXR- Ulteam size XS with Shimano Di2/7900 groupset. Took it for 1st test ride few hrs ago. Waiting for new set of Time bottle cages and did not finalize stem height yet. Rode it with trainer wheels and I am shopping for mid 40mm carbon wheelset. I'll post pics again once I am done. Ohh yeah it rides great.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stoked said:


> Time RXR- Ulteam size XS with Shimano Di2/7900 groupset. Took it for 1st test ride few hrs ago. Waiting for new set of Time bottle cages and did not finalize stem height yet. Rode it with trainer wheels and I am shopping for mid 40mm carbon wheelset. I'll post pics again once I am done. Ohh yeah it rides great.:thumbsup:



Put some Lightweight Obermayers on that thing and you'll have yourself $19k bike.


----------



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

> I am shopping for mid 40mm carbon wheelset.


 Edge Composites 45's are worth a look


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

jderreks. Beautiful bike. Just one thing. Are you allowed to ride that bike after Labor Day?


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

jderreks, how do you like the DT Swiss mon chasseral wheelset?

I've been considering it? Awesome build by the way.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

I really like the wheels. Lightweight, easy to fix if I need to (spoke lengths are even on the sidewall of the rim), and relatively cost effective. And to be honest, the silly factor of white hubs and white rims. They ride quite comfy, not super stiff like a Ksyrium.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah, the whole white thing is a bit much. But it was what I had on my VXR...


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Finally finished putting together my RXR Ulteam.
As expected, it's feels rock solid and the ride is absolute joy.
What I didn't expect was it feels more comfortable than my Proteam.
I'm planning on swapping the wheelset this weekend and find out if the RXR actually rides more comfortable or the wheelset is the cause of more comfort.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice, I have been dying up here in Maine...too much rain and I've only ridden my Proteam about 100 miles so far.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

My Time Edge (XL) at Crummock Water
Ultegra group
Sram cassette
Stronglight Helion cranks (since changed to K-Force due to recall - boo!)
DT Mon Chasseral wheelset
ITM Stem and Wing Carbon bars
Spesh Pavé Pro post
Selle Italia SLK










Sorry the bike isn't the main focus.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

MattSoutherden said:


> My Time Edge (XL) at Crummock Water
> Ultegra group
> Sram cassette
> Stronglight Helion cranks (since changed to K-Force due to recall - boo!)
> ...


Which Edge is that (year and/or second name, if there is one), there amongst all that other loveliness?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Ibashii said:


> Which Edge is that (year and/or second name, if there is one)


It's an '07 Edge First.



Ibashii said:


> ..., there amongst all that other loveliness?


It was loveliness for that bit of the ride (ie. my lunch stop) The first part of the ride was from Keswick over the Whinlatter pass, which is fairly steep in places, but not too long. (4km, av 5.7%, max 25%). it was the next part that was interesting. Honister pass from Buttermere is pretty tough. The last mile is leg popping!!

Some pics of Honister:

A chicken guards the pass.









Pain abounds:









That last bit hurts:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

MattSoutherden said:


> It's an '07 Edge First.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Beautiful pics.


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

Great pictures. Can we see more of the Time edge First pictures there are not a lot of pictures of that bike.


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

grimontime said:


> Here is the latest photos of my TIMES. All they need to make is a MTB Module!


What is your length of your bottom bracket to top of saddle on your RXR UL Team? and what size is it?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

fah35 said:


> Great pictures. Can we see more of the Time edge First pictures there are not a lot of pictures of that bike.


I'll try and take some asap.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

pictures from a while back...


----------



## grimontime (Sep 29, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

tofumann said:


> pictures from a while back...


 Is that a small? if so, can you tell me your saddle height?

Thanks


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

She is pretty much done. Edge wheels were on top of my list but got a great deal on Reynolds DV3KC. I am waiting on backorder of recalled Ultremo Rs in white to finish it off. Di2 shifts great and really like my hand position on hoods.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

My old love









My new flame


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

My first Time...


----------



## scubastonk (Aug 7, 2009)

*Lightweight clinchers..*

Hi!

Just got my Standard III clinchers.


----------



## scubastonk (Aug 7, 2009)

<a href="https://s705.photobucket.com/albums/ww60/scubastonk/?action=view&current=IMG_1690.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww60/scubastonk/th_IMG_1690.jpg" border="0" alt="Time RXR" ></a>


----------



## scubastonk (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## scubastonk (Aug 7, 2009)

Pics were taken on a SLR.
Small and degraded after posting.

Sorry guys...


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

sam575 said:


> My first Time...


Your first time is always special :blush2:


----------



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

Built up the frame a few years ago to introduce me back to the road after giving it up for strictly MTB 15+ years ago. Didn't take long to steal half of my baggie riding away  

Current form with new wheels (bday present to myself  )


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pic from my ride last weekend outside of Boulder.


----------



## Democrazy (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Good looking bike, welcome to the forum.


----------



## deerock (Oct 27, 2009)

*my new Time Vibraser*

What an awesome bike. First ride today after picking it up from LBS last night...can't say enough good things about the ride, climbing, downhills, etc.

Here are 2 pics taken before 1st ride. Will upgrade to full Dura Ace soon and the wheels will be upgraded too. Probably move away from the Speedplays due to too much float on the pedal for me now.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

deerock said:


> What an awesome bike. First ride today after picking it up from LBS last night...can't say enough good things about the ride, climbing, downhills, etc.
> 
> Here are 2 pics taken before 1st ride. Will upgrade to full Dura Ace soon and the wheels will be upgraded too. Probably move away from the Speedplays due to too much float on the pedal for me now.


Nice ride!

No need to ditch the Speedplays tho, at least if you like them...if you get a set of Zeros you can leave as much or as little float as you like, all the way down to zero if you're so inclined.


----------



## deerock (Oct 27, 2009)

good to know, thanks Ibashii


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

A few upgrades - Dura Ace Carbon 1380 wheels, Tacx Tao cabon cages and red bar tape.

Rather cool I think!!!


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

*2008 Time VXRS Ulteam *

My new build! Got the frame-set for a steal (1450 delivered) so how could I say no? This thing rides like a DREAM. Makes my Look 595 seem almost compliant LOL.

Build:
2008 - Time VXRS Ulteam Module w/ 110mm Stem
2008 - Campy Chorus with Red Hudz
2010 - Handbuilt Campy Record Hubs, Kinlin XR-300 rims, Dt Competitions, Black and Red Alloy Nipples (Black Brass rear drive). Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX 700 x 23.
2010 - Selle SMP Glider saddle, Red on order.


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

NIce time bikes over here! Can't wait to join the ranks of other TIME users....

Btw, a quick question here, I'm 6 feet exactly and have a 34.5 inch inseam. The bike fitter at my LBS specced me out to a Medium sized RXR ulteam with 110mm Stem. Does this seem right? Or should I be going for the Large?

We did the bike fit on an Argon 18 fitting machine and he's also F.I.S.T certified. And with the Argon 18 adjusted to mimic the TIME frame, I felt pretty comfortable back there. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

razer said:


> NIce time bikes over here! Can't wait to join the ranks of other TIME users....
> 
> Btw, a quick question here, I'm 6 feet exactly and have a 34.5 inch inseam. The bike fitter at my LBS specced me out to a Medium sized RXR ulteam with 110mm Stem. Does this seem right? Or should I be going for the Large?
> 
> ...


Than sound about right but get a 100mm stem if you are planning on use a Time handlbar. It stretches little further out.
I'm 6' with 32 inseam and ride medium RXR and VXR Proteam with 120mm stem.
You can probably get away with a Large as long the head tube is not too long for you.

Good luck.


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

cpark said:


> Than sound about right but get a 100mm stem if you are planning on use a Time handlbar. It stretches little further out.
> I'm 6' with 32 inseam and ride medium RXR and VXR Proteam with 120mm stem.
> You can probably get away with a Large as long the head tube is not too long for you.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the input! I guess I'll stick with a medium since a smaller frame offers better control. 120mm is a tad too far for me...


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Those Vibraser's are damn hot! Nice ride there mate


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

VXR Pro Team


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

nrspeed -- Did you strip the decals yourself or did you have this refinished?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

No decals- all paint and yes I hand sanded the entire frame/fork. The weave on Time frames is gorgeous.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I love it - how does it compare to the 595?


----------



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

nrspeed said:


> VXR Pro Team


I was following your thread about this build. :thumbsup: Looks beautiful!


----------



## gapple88 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

gapple88 said:


>


Awesome ride! Where's the meeting point for your rides? Would love to join you guys hopefully by next week-end when my ride arrives...

Btw, I'm on WW as well! PM'ed you the other time.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Does that LOOK in the background have a dork disk? Or is that part of the trainer stand? Never seen a look with a d.d.


----------



## gapple88 (Jun 16, 2008)

nayr497 said:


> Does that LOOK in the background have a dork disk? Or is that part of the trainer stand? Never seen a look with a d.d.


What LOOK?


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

nayr497 said:


> Does that LOOK in the background have a dork disk? Or is that part of the trainer stand? Never seen a look with a d.d.



Yeah, that's a dork disc....


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Upgraded from Edge Pulse to this. Shakedown is tomorrow morning. Can't wait.

Notice how off centre the bottle cage lugs have been placed in manufacturing. Very surprised coming from TIME and I'm not very pleased with their poor quality conrol. Actually, I'm mega furious!!!! I'm a perfectionist and this aint perfect. Won't affect the ride, however...it'll only piss me off everytime I grab a drink.

As pictured...
Frame size Large
Dura Ace 7900 Group
Hope ceramic BB
Nokon brake & shift cables
FSA K-Force compact carbon bars
Fizik Microtex bar tape
Selle SMP Evolution saddle
Dura Ace CL-7850 wheelset
TIME iClic carbon pedals
Conti GP4000S tires
Vittoria Ultralight tubes
TIME carbon bottle cage x 2
Cateye Strada wireless computer
Knog Beetle front light
6.9kg


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

a better image showing how off-centre the bottle cage lugs are. yuk


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

sam575 said:


> a better image showing how off-centre the bottle cage lugs are. yuk


How is the noise with the 7900 drivetrain?


----------



## deerock (Oct 27, 2009)

My bottle cage lugs are similar on my Vibraser. Nothing to be pissed about, I assure you. The bike's ride/feel will cure of that after your first good run. Somebody told me that was on purpose...but that was some guy talking perhaps... 
Curious what you think about the iClic pedals. They are on my list to demo. thanks


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

deerock said:


> My bottle cage lugs are similar on my Vibraser. Nothing to be pissed about, I assure you. The bike's ride/feel will cure of that after your first good run. Somebody told me that was on purpose...but that was some guy talking perhaps...
> Curious what you think about the iClic pedals. They are on my list to demo. thanks



That's an interesting claim that guy has made.
I just checked my both Time, and the VXR Proteam does have a slight off center bottle cage holes (one on the down tube). However, my RXR's cages are on dead center.
Does your Vibrase have off center cage on down tube or seat tube?


----------



## deerock (Oct 27, 2009)

hey Cpark, it's on the downtube.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sam575...nice bike!

What little light is that on your bars? A knog light? Which one?

And does it work? I'm interested in getting a tiny light to "be seen" for evening rides in the spring/summer. One that small would be nice. Not for riding in the dark, but when your legs feel so good you keep going and it is getting dark by the time you get home. If that is bright enough to "be seen" I'd get one.

I use a Super Flash on my seat post and that is nice and bright and I'd love something up front. I have a Cateye but it's a bit big for rides where I don't need a bright light.


----------



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

The downtube cage is offcenter on '08 VXS. I thought I was the only one that noticed. 

On my RXR they are both centered


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

The iClics are so easy to clip in. Almost effortless with a nice loud snap. However, I have found that you need to be more accurate in the pick-up of the toe in comparison to the RXS, but maybe that's just because I am not used to them yet.

nayr497 - yep it's a Knog Beetle. A great little light only for beeing seen. It's easily removed in an instant with zero need for tools. Not the brightest out there, but good enough. For the size, sleek and stylish design and huge convenience I think it's worth considering. http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/accessories/lights/product/beetle-and-skink-lights-09-34803


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*sure is purdy*

Sam,

That sure is one purdy bike. And it is what I would consider one of the last V8 Interceptors being that production on the World Star has halted.

As for your bottle cage dilemma, the holes drilled in the frame are perfectly centered. The issue is with the cages themselves. And it may be why TIME moved away from them. It is tough to fit them on top of the front braze on. And lets just say that the cages (even the current RXR ones) are not made in France.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam! Muchos win!


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

(Justin?) thanks for clearing that up re the bottle cage. Totally in love with the way it rides. Can't believe the difference between this and the Edge Pulse. Feels so much lighter and responsive. Heading to the mountains this weekend for its first climbing test.
And now that I have been using the iClic's, I am finding them more intuitive then the RXS. I almost never look down at my feet when I clip in. I found them weird at the start, but after 200km, fricken awesome.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Greatest bike yet-


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

nrspeed said:


> Greatest bike yet-


They really should make the letters bigger.

Still, I love the lines...nice looking bike!


----------



## deerock (Oct 27, 2009)

Kraken, the screws are definitely off center between the down tube and seat tube, no doubt. Not the cages. Maybe we are talking about a different model of bike?


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

All of you have beautiful bikes, until I get my RXR ulteam, this is my ride and it is great!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Just finished building this used VXR frame.
I took some of the parts off my old Trek. Will be upgrading those in the future.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

cpark said:


> How is the noise with the 7900 drivetrain?


Was a bit rough at the start....but has settled in nicely after 500km. It's slick, but not as smooth/quiet as 7800.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, just pulled the trigger on a Time RXR VIP frame size L. I already have a Di2 group, so looking to build this up once I receive the frame next week from Pro Bike Kit. I just couldn't pass up on the price, which is $2,500 less than what I could get it here in the US (warranty issues aside). Not sure how it will look with Di2 externally run. Will post pics once built.


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

Uncle Jam's Army said:


> Well, just pulled the trigger on a Time RXR VIP frame size L. I already have a Di2 group, so looking to build this up once I receive the frame next week from Pro Bike Kit. I just couldn't pass up on the price, which is $2,500 less than what I could get it here in the US (warranty issues aside). Not sure how it will look with Di2 externally run. Will post pics once built.


Hi, may I know what's your height and inseam? 

I'm 6 feet with a 34.5 inch inseam and got the M sized frame with 120mm stem instead. Although my wrench and fitter both says that its alright but I'm still a little worried.

Still fixing it up....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

razer said:


> Hi, may I know what's your height and inseam?
> 
> I'm 6 feet with a 34.5 inch inseam and got the M sized frame with 120mm stem instead. Although my wrench and fitter both says that its alright but I'm still a little worried.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

razer said:


> Hi, may I know what's your height and inseam?
> 
> I'm 6 feet with a 34.5 inch inseam and got the M sized frame with 120mm stem instead. Although my wrench and fitter both says that its alright but I'm still a little worried.
> 
> Still fixing it up....


I, too, am 6'0" and my inseam is 33.15 inches. My current bike (Cannondale Team Six-13) is a 58 and has a 57.5 cm top tube and I run a 110 mm stem with it, and I am very happy with the fit (had a professional fit done). My saddle to bar drop is 10.4 cm. 

The Ulteam Large has the same top tube length as my Cannondale (57.5 cm). The only difference is that the Ulteam has a head tube that is 1.3 cm longer than the Cannondale. But since I run two 5mm spacers on top of the headset of the Cannondale, there shouldn't be much of a difference at all if I run the Ulteam with no spacers.

Your frame looks great. Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Post Office delivered my Time RXR VIP frameset today. Will be built up this weekend. Going to call this one the Bat Mobile.
View attachment 202303


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

*The Bat Mobile*

View attachment 202403


Here she is, all built up. 15.4 pounds, just as you see here. Fork will be cut after a few shakedown rides.

Build:

Time RXR Ulteam VIP (size L)
Time Ergo stem 
Time Ergo Force bars
Time VIP cage
Shimano Di2 group
Fizik Arione CX
Edge 1.45 clinchers
Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Alchemy ELF front hub
Alchemy ORC rear hub
Continental GP400S tires
Look Keo Blade pedals


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## gapple88 (Jun 16, 2008)

Had 4 RXRs riding this morning....

Here are the pics...(iphone pics)


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

uhhhh..........wow is all I can say


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's mine.

Haven't got it fitted yet...

Time RXR Ulteam in White (medium)
Time Ergo Handlebars
Time Ergo Stem (120mm)
Time i-Clic Titanium Carbon pedals
Full Campy Super Record 11 groupset
THM Carbones Clavicula crankset with TUNE chainrings
Ciamillo Gravitas with custom white brake pad holders
Sella San Marco Aspide Carbon saddle
Lightweight GEN III Obermayers 16/20
Not too sure about the weight but was told by my wrench that it was somewhere around 5.9kg. Not too bad for such a heavy frame.....


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

That is some serious coin there....


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

super hot bike. love the brake pad holders. it's the small things that count


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

razer - where did you source the little rubber frame protector things on your gear cables to protect from cable rub???

i've seen them on Pros' bikes. They're neat


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

Those little ferruls of rubber frame protectors came along with the groupset. No idea where to get them....


----------



## DelawareDager (Jul 16, 2008)

Man razer! You must have a sick camera too, those pics are crisp!


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

Its a Nikon D700 with a basic 50mm F1.8 lens. Nothing too fancy over here.


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

Was at the LBS today for a stem change. Saw 2 other white time rxr ulteam's. One was in the BBox colour paintscheme...

Snapped a shot with my cellphone's camera...


----------



## wallymann (Jul 11, 2010)

*new addition to an old thread: Time VXRS, Swiss Federation Ltd Ed*


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

*Creek in headset?*



razer said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Haven't got it fitted yet...
> 
> ...


Did you get the creek in the headset fixed? Just wondering how that went. Thanks


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

*Thought I'd join the club*

Very happy with the way it rides. Just over 15lbs.


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

civdic said:


> Very happy with the way it rides. Just over 15lbs.


Very nice...but I'm prejudice since it looks at lot like my VXR. These are indeed wonderful bikes!


----------



## wallymann (Jul 11, 2010)

*just freaking SUPER-ILL!*

this bike is just DUMB, crazy-stupid...my complements, sir!



razer said:


>


----------



## razer (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Richieg---> I got the creaking headset fixed. Apparently, its just a loosely tightened front wheel skewer that was creaking. Brought it to the bike shop and the mechanic fixed it up in seconds...(stupid me....)

Bike rides like a charm now...

@wallymann-> Thanks


----------



## fleetseat (May 1, 2008)

Trying to delete this post.


----------



## fleetseat (May 1, 2008)

*I'll add to the pile.*

Apparently I can't. :mad2:


----------



## fleetseat (May 1, 2008)

*Figured It Out...*

Time Edge Pulse
Shimano Ultegra group
Fizik Arione CX
Vittoria Rubino Pro III


----------



## xcountry2365 (Apr 18, 2010)

*My 2008 (or 2009?) Time Edge Racer*

Here are pics of my Time Edge Racer, built up with 2008 Campagnolo Chorus 10-speed components and brand-new Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels.


----------



## xcountry2365 (Apr 18, 2010)

*My 2007 or 2008 Time Edge Racer*

Here are pics of my Time Edge Racer, built up with 2008 Campagnolo Chorus 10-speed components and brand-new Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels.


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

What's your top of saddle to centre of bottom bracket measurement?


----------



## chavez (Jan 20, 2009)

Finally finished this bad boy.

BRAKES: Sram Apex
CRANKSET: Sram Red
FORK: TIME SAVE fork	
FRAME: TIME Speeder	
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Sram Rival
HANDLEBAR: Pinarello MOST carbon
PEDALS: TIME
REAR DERAILLEUR: Sram Rival
SADDLE: TIME Ulteam	
SEATPOST: FSA SL-K
SHIFTERS: SRAM Rival	
STEM: TIME Monlink	
TIRES: Serfas Seca RS
WHEELSET: Easton Circuits

Picked up the majority of the parts via bonktown/ebay/craigslist - took me about a year and a half to get everything. Mechanic buddy of mine put it together, but I've been sick so I haven't had a chance to ride it yet.


----------



## ELVTN (May 26, 2011)

*2011 NXR-Sram Red*


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Got new wheels last week  Clinchers. Didn't ride them yet. 

View attachment 232146


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

sweet wheels but remove the orange warning stickers! please!!!!


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

*Damn, that's some expensive wheels! But good looking*



stoked said:


> Got new wheels last week  Clinchers. Didn't ride them yet.
> 
> View attachment 232146


 Looking good!


----------



## ridenicebike (Mar 13, 2011)

*Nice Bike*

15 pound demo bike at Nice Bike in Denver.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*One of the last VXRS's*

Got this in 2008 after a visit to Time in France. I believe it's essentially a Worldstar but without the paint. Lighter & less "in your face", IMO!

Built with 2011 Super Record, Extralite QRC cranks, Deda & Fizik finishing kit comes in at 7.2kg with Ambrosio Giro d'Italia clinchers & Vittoria Open Evo SCs. When she's wearing GL330s & Veloflex Criterium tubs she's a whisker under 7KG.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> Got this in 2008 after a visit to Time in France. I believe it's essentially a Worldstar but without the paint. Lighter & less "in your face", IMO!
> 
> Built with 2011 Super Record, Extralite QRC cranks, Deda & Fizik finishing kit comes in at 7.2kg with Ambrosio Giro d'Italia clinchers & Vittoria Open Evo SCs. When she's wearing GL330s & Veloflex Criterium tubs she's a whisker under 7KG.


Yep, I had the VXRS and now the Worldstar and they're the same except for the paint. Superb bike. I have an RXR too, but I always find myself reaching for the Worldstar.

Very nice looking bike. Congrats.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

sick bikes!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Yep, I had the VXRS and now the Worldstar and they're the same except for the paint. Superb bike. I have an RXR too, but I always find myself reaching for the Worldstar.
> 
> Very nice looking bike. Congrats.


Thanks.

WS had straight forks & slight change to layup. VXRS Ulteam used different forks. Barely any change in weight but slightly more fluid ride.


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

netman68, nice bike. That counter behind the bike looks so familiar(Nelson's shop strictly?)


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)

lol yep I get all my stuff there. Thanks


----------



## netman68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks strictly has some great Time frames, my buddy bought the RXR ... nice bike. This is my first frame up assembly its great durace groupo.


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

Time is starting an online photo contest via their Facebook page (TIME SPORT INTERNATIONAL | Facebook) and their website.
Here are the rules: :: TIME :: TIME TRIBU :: EVENEMENTS 2011
Email to newstime AT timesport.fr a funny/odd picture of your Time bike.

Prices for the Top 15!


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

New picture on this thread needed.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@civdic
damn, can you please stop tempting us with such great looking bikes??
And please let us know how it rides compare to your previous bike.

Btw, what's the weight?

Cheers!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

civdic -- love that bike!


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

Maverick said:


> @civdic
> damn, can you please stop tempting us with such great looking bikes??
> And please let us know how it rides compare to your previous bike.
> 
> ...



Bike rides great. It's a more efficient climber than my VXR. The ride comfort is the same if not a bit better. Ride position is about the same. It's a pretty good descender and I can take a tighter line than my VXR.

I was concerned about the comfort of a ISP but haven't had any issues and in fact I'm able to stay seated a bit longer than I could with my VXR.

Bike weighs in at 14.6 lbs as pictured. I do have a lightweight seat but can't ride more than an hour on it. I also have some DA c35 Tubs that drop the weight. 

The THM Cranks are very stiff and the Praxis rings work as good if not better than my DA rings. They seem to change very quickly and are surprisingly quiet.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

civdic,

good weight!! the THM crankset must have cost you a small fortune 
and you owned a TIME VXR as well? wow. 

I'm still keeping my good ol' VXRS Ulteam, sold my VXR 2006 previously. 
both a great bikes nonetheless. climbs and accelerate like no other, though IMHO Colnago is still a better handling bike overall. 
TIME has an attention to detail like no other. Built quality and the workmanship is by far better than a Colnago :thumbsup:

I would say your bike is among the best looking TIME in this forum. 
congrats and enjoy the ride.

cheers!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

civdic said:


> Bike rides great. It's a more efficient climber than my VXR. The ride comfort is the same if not a bit better. Ride position is about the same. It's a pretty good descender and I can take a tighter line than my VXR.
> 
> I was concerned about the comfort of a ISP but haven't had any issues and in fact I'm able to stay seated a bit longer than I could with my VXR.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bike civdiv. Thanks for your input few months ago on NXR2. I got the same frame after. 

I noticed that the ride is just a tiny bit more stiff and harsh on NXR2 size small compared to my xs RXR on rough streets. Lugged RXR absorbs little cracks and bumps better than nxr2 with monocoque front triangle. That might be different on newer RXRS due to added stiffness on larger frames.

For short 50-60 miles NXR2 is my choice but for 100+ mile rides I prefer RXR. (That's with stiffer wheels and harder compound tires for durability on RXR vs. less stiff wheels and softer tires on NXR2) Handling wise nxr2 is tiny bit quicker. I love both bikes.

I can't decide which one to take France next month when I do the Haute Route.


----------



## Lucky Carl (Jun 28, 2009)

My new project is to return this Time VXRS to her former glory. 

I have always liked the more traditional lugged looking geometry of the Time VXRS so when a mate was given a new bike by his team sponsor and wanted to off-load his old bike to clear some space in his garage, I thought I would take it on. Unfortunately she had already had her seatpost trimmed down and replaced with a 3T post.

As I already have a couple of beautiful bikes in my stable I confess this one is a bit of a guilty pleasure.

I have attached photos of how she arrived and after her initial rebuild using components from my old Orbea commuter bike (namely Shimano Ultegra 6600 groupset). 

Unfortunately I am lacking pedals so need to wait for them to arrive before I can get out on her. 

I also upgraded to some new 3T Nova Pro handlebars and because the Ksyrium Elite wheels have been used for commuting and are a bit knocked about I have decided to lash out and get some new wheels built up by my local mechanic. 

We are going with Velocity A23 Pro build wheels with 28 spokes front and 32 spokes rear. I think it will look pretty cool in a trad kind of way. I will shod them with Maxxis radial 23C tyres. 

Once I know I am happy with the set up the next step will be to give her a new coat of paint. Because I find the current paint scheme a bit fussy and the Time logos a bit 'old fashioned', I am currently considering stripping her right back to show off her naked carbon finish. I think combined with the all black wheels a matt paint finish on the frame would look pretty smart.

My local bike paint shop has already done a Time Ulteam frame like that with minimal graphics (I will post a couple of photos of that build for peoples general interest later). I am considering just putting a very simple 'Time' logo on in either black, red or possibly even just gloss top coat.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Lucky Carl (Jun 28, 2009)

Here are a few photos of a Time Ulteam bike repainted by Paint My Bike in Brisbane, Australia. They have an excellent reputation over here so seriously considering getting them to work on my bike also. 

Not sure who owns the bike or what it looks like built up but heck, they should be proud of what they have done with it!

For more info on stripping and repairing carbon frames check out their website at paintmybike.com.au. One of their links is to a magazine report on repairing carbon fibre which I found quite interesting learning exactly what they can do these days.

Cheers,

Carl


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Lucky Carl,

We definitely need more high resolution pics of the freshly painted VXRS Ulteam! 

Seriously I'm considering the exact same theme for my old Ulteam with understated
graphics. The original decals has turned yellow and it's time to send the frameset for a 
repaint.


----------



## Lucky Carl (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Maverick,

I'm in the same situation as you - some of the decals and clearcoat on my bike have split so I think it warrants fixing it all up. 

Wish I could help with additional photos but not sure if I can get any more for you as I dont know who owns the bike. I could ask at Paint my Bike but I am sure they dont have any more photos otherwise they would have put them on their website. What exactly are you wanting specifically? I'd have thought the res was adequate.

Further to this I am thinking of possibly doing some graphics in a similar style (different font style but similar colour scheme) to the new whisky forks that are being reviewed on the RBR home page at the moment. 

Otherwise, you may just have to wait until I get mine resprayed;-)


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

*My Time.....*

2011 Time RXRS ridden only at altitude - where I live! I love this bike! Since this photograph have fitted the Bar Fly for Garmin; has worked out really well and exposes, what I think, is the most beautiful stem I have ever seen on a bicycle.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*VXRS Updated to Full Super Record Finally*









Just need to find 20g to bring the weight down to 6.66KG!!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

ultimobici

Nice! 
And I just realized your decals are still in excellent condition. Most of the VXRS Ulteam of 
similar year has its decals turning yellow, mine included. What's your secret??

6.68kg is definitely light! Care to share your list of components? 

On a side note, I downgraded my components from SR to Record11 last weekend. 
It's 6.96 kg with 32 spokes Mavic Open Pro, Record silver hubs.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

No secret. Just doesn't get left out in the sun a lot as I live in the UK!! Mind you this is probably one of, if not the, last VXRS frames to have been produced in this finish. It's essentially a Worldstar without the paint, so dates from 2009.

Spec is simple. 

SR 11 Ti
172.5 Compact
11-23 SR Cassette
Deda Zero 100 Stem & Bars
Fizik Arione CX Carbon
GL330 on DT Swiss 32 F & R with Veloflex Criterium Tubs
Time RXS Carbon Pedals
Training Wheels are Ambrosio Giro d'Italia Rims on DT Swiss with Vittoria Open Corsa EVO SC Tyres & Record 11-23 Cassette
Inner ring is going to be swapped out for a Miche XCA 39T once I'm back from Nice & the Col de La Bonette in September, as I cannot get on with a 34 in the UK.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

ultimobici said:


> Just need to find 20g to bring the weight down to 6.66KG!!


Very beautiful and awesome bicycle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@ultimobici

Yes, I have the exact same frameset/fork in similar color scheme. 
Bought mine in '08 as well. 

By the way, I noticed you have a different fork, aka similar as the Worldstar but made to match the frame.. 
Mine is with the original fork, there's compatibility problems when mounted on Lightweight wheels due to the flange sizing. 
Your current fork solves this problem.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Maverick said:


> @ultimobici
> 
> Yes, I have the exact same frameset/fork in similar color scheme.
> Bought mine in '08 as well.
> ...


Thinking about it I realised that it was 09 not 08 that I got the VXRS, hence the change in fork à la Worldstar. IIRC the VXRS from 07/08 was a matte finish as well as having the curved fork? If so that may explain the fading graphics.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@ultimobici,

my mistake, bought mine in March of 2007, serial number starts with 2067, so that explains it. Mine has a gloss finish. As for the decals turning yellow, it happens on all pre-Worldstar models.


----------



## mastermason11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's mine...

2012 RXRS Black Label Module+
2010 Lightweight Standard Gen III
2012 Campy SR11 Ti
2011 Speedplay Nanogram Ti Pedals
Selle Italia CXZero Saddle
Garmin 800


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

mastermason11 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> This bike deserves better pictures IMO. Great looking and riding bike. red hoods are a bit distracting.


----------



## klnrider (Aug 1, 2010)

Time blacklabel RXRS


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

That's a great photo. What city is that?


----------



## klnrider (Aug 1, 2010)

Hong Kong


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*VXRS Worldstar*

Time VXRS Worldstar - XXL size
Campy SR 11
Deda Newton 42cm shallow bars
Time RTM Ulteam 140mm stem
Easton EA70 clincher wheels

Just finished the build after having collected parts for quite a while. Have lusted after the VXRS since they came out and finally have one....and it absolutely lives up to the hype. I compare it to other top notch carbon bikes I've had in the past (Colnago C50, Look 595, Focus Izalco) and the VXRS WS is noticeably better than all of them. 
View attachment 272463

View attachment 272462


----------



## Lucky Carl (Jun 28, 2009)

View attachment 273601
View attachment 273602
View attachment 273603
View attachment 273604
View attachment 273605
View attachment 273606


Well folks (and Maverick in particular), I finally bit the bullet and had the Time VXRS stripped back to bare carbon and repainted in a matt finish. I had a subtle TIME logo added on the top tube along with a smaller VXRS. Cost of respray was AUD$550.

I then had it rebuilt with new SRAM red groupset and some custom built wheels - Chris King hubs with Velocity A23 Pro rims. I like the look - a bit retro and the ride is very good based on a couple of short river loops.

I then went on holiday so havent had time to dial everything in yet. This week hopefully! 
Hope you like it.


----------



## jpat (Jul 22, 2006)

Time EDGE RS
SRAM Red
Easton EA90 Stem with Easton EC70 42 cm Handlebars
DT Swiss RR465 with DT SWISS 240S Hubs


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Lovely bike but.............

please, please get your bars, stem & levers sorted. The levers are too far down the drop forcing you to roll the bar back towards you. Posts 178 & 179 show the correct position for Sram shifters on a bar.


----------



## jpat (Jul 22, 2006)

Ultimobici, you assume to know everything about the way my bike is configured. For all you know, things could be the way they are for medical reasons.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry, I should have been clearer in my post. While the flipped stem is quite possibly to bring the bars to a more comfortable height, the lever/bar arrangement looks like countless bikes I've had through my shop. In almost every instance the levers had been installed like that because the customer didn't know any better. It also makes the reach to the lever hoods longer than it would be if they were fitted in the manner intended.


----------



## jpat (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey Ultimobici, no worries. I did correct the lever/bar setup. After your last post, it did clear things up. When I took the pictures I had just recently installed the bars and with a hyperactive 3 year old trying to touch everything, I didn't really pay attention to proper installation. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Abit96 (Feb 13, 2011)

TIME RX Instinct
View attachment 285424
View attachment 285425
View attachment 285426

Build Specs:
Time RX Instinct Frame
Time Hi Tense Wheel Set
Time Ulteam Air Flow Saddle
Time Ergodrive Compact Handlebar
Time Expresso 8 Pro Pedals
Time Monolink Ulteam Stem
Time Microfiber Handle Bar Tape
Time Cages & Water Bottles
Continental 4000S Tires 
Shimano 105 (5700) Groupo 

Thanks to the guys at Velo Pasadena for an amazing build as well as customer service!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Abit96 said:


> TIME RX Instinct
> View attachment 285424
> View attachment 285425
> View attachment 285426
> ...


That there is one heck of a nice bike. And I love the guys at Velo Pasadena. Great bike shop.


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

I know it's bad etiquette to post a photo of a dirty bike, especially one this nice, but I'd rather ride it than clean it! This is the best bike I've ever owned. I bought the frame from Contender Bicycles in Salt Lake City. They were great to deal with.


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

*Your Time*



Kemmelberg said:


> I know it's bad etiquette to post a photo of a dirty bike, especially one this nice, but I'd rather ride it than clean it! This is the best bike I've ever owned. I bought the frame from Contender Bicycles in Salt Lake City. They were great to deal with.
> 
> View attachment 297915


Great looking bike, the folks at Contender are simply the best, and you are correct, nothing rides likes this bike!


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

timerxrsvip said:


> Great looking bike, the folks at Contender are simply the best, and you are correct, nothing rides likes this bike!


They are a class place. I worked with Ryan and bought a 2014 NXS plasma color. I need to post pics. The frameset is heirloom quality.


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Openroad2014 (Oct 10, 2014)

I wonder whether a seatpost from Translink Time frame with 27.2 mm OD can be used as a normal seatpost on other frame? Thanks


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Openroad2014 said:


> I wonder whether a seatpost from Translink Time frame with 27.2 mm OD can be used as a normal seatpost on other frame? Thanks


I don't think that's possible if you're talking about the little stubby post that has about 25 to 30 mm of height adjustment. You probably want the bottom of your seat post to extend beyond the bottom of the top tube and seat tube junction by at least the depth of the top tube. The little stubby post is too short to do that. It's designed to work with the integrated seat post which should be engineered to withstand the forces involved, which isn't the case for a frame with conventional seat tube.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

*Translink "seatpost"*



milkbaby said:


> The little stubby post is too short to do that.


It's 300mm long, that's not really short.
However, whether it is strong enough for your purposes depends on your weight, riding, the "exposed" length, etc...

PS: Why is this in the "Time pics" thread?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Openroad2014 said:


> I wonder whether a seatpost from Translink Time frame with 27.2 mm OD can be used as a normal seatpost on other frame? Thanks


If it's the post that VXRS frames were supplied with I would not think it is sturdy enough. The post is very think and only designed to be used with a Translink frame. When fitted correctly the frame extends all the way up to the top of the shaft providing support. It is not designed to be used as a regular post, unless you want carbon fibres embedded in your thighs!


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*RX Instinct*

Recently built up with a mix of Sram Red and Force, Zipp bar/stem, and my spare Ksyrium SL Premium wheels. Just added a new set of Hed Belgium wheels with blue WI T11 hubs, blue skewers, and blue nipples. Wheelset was built by Sugar Wheel Works.


----------

